# Hgh frag



## Thresh (Apr 13, 2011)

Anyone have any experience? Dosages? Supplies needed? Any other general info would be great. 


Thanks!


----------



## cutright (Apr 14, 2011)

U need the frag some bac water slin pins 29g is what I like and run 250 to 500mcg 2x daily. There are guys running logs on it u can read up on their experiences


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 14, 2011)

you should only expect results if your diet is okay and if you're doing fasted cardio

guys logs' show some very different results... some are really disappointed while some actually enjoy this frag


don't forget fasted cardio, this would be my only advice


----------



## Thresh (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds good, I already have the pinz and water. I'll check around for the logs.


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 14, 2011)

Look at my log. I give it straight up.


----------



## Thresh (Apr 14, 2011)

Dr. Tox said:


> Look at my log. I give it straight up.



Wil do, thank you.


----------

